# How to connect my nokia phone to internet?



## ethanroice

Hi guys...

I just really need your help...

I just recently reformatted my nokia phone, so all the settings including in web settings was deleted.

I don't know how to connect to the internet because it asks the connection settings, access points, packet data and the likes...

I don't know what details will be put to the settings..

Please help me this one....:4-dontkno:4-dontkno

Thanks in advance...:heartlove


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

If this is not covered in your owners manual, you will need to take it back to your provider for re programming.

BG


----------



## zuluclayman

do you have the nokia PC suite on your comp? if not download it from Nokia site and it should detect your phone and away you go.
if you need to update/re-install your phone's firmware it should also be available from nokia site - I just updated my phone's software the other day - takes about 15-20 minutes to reload etc.


----------

